# Electric Metro options



## mattW (Sep 14, 2007)

I am doing a 72V motorbike conversion and am planning to use a Mars ME0709 motor for 72V 300A. Its a permanent magnet motor so regen is pretty easy. I'm pairing it with a Kelly controller with regen. For a link to an electric motorbike that uses the same parts check out emoto's page.


----------



## JRP3 (Mar 7, 2008)

Don't forget Jim Husted at hitorqueelectric.com I got my 7.5 inch Yale from him which can go to 120 volts for $500. 
However, all those motors seem small to me for a car, I'd look for at least an 8 inch myself.


----------



## stormcrow (May 28, 2008)

So no opinions on the specific motors I have listed then?


----------



## TheSGC (Nov 15, 2007)

stormcrow said:


> So no opinions on the specific motors I have listed then?


I think either of those motors should be fine for a Geo Metro. EV of America recommended the A00 for my Civic for a 72 volt system. The ES-15A seems to run great on the VW Bugs, Civics and a few Geos also with good performance. The kits that use them should be great ways to get started in an EV conversion and under $4k should be quite doable for a Metro.


----------



## stormcrow (May 28, 2008)

Thank you. I appreciate the feedback!!


----------

